# Jetski for sale.............



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

My jetski's for sale if anyones interested....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

This is the joke section, isn't it?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

jampott said:


> This is the joke section, isn't it?


yeah... and its a joke... (between you and me jampott... i dont really have one for sale although thats not the joke)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

It's alright Adam, I thought the JOKE was funny.... but I did need the arrow to show me where the jetski was though :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)




----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I guess I just missed the point... :wink:


----------



## my-cats-a-quattro (Apr 22, 2007)

Is there a Jetski?? I had better have another look to find it :lol: :lol:


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

This jetski sale must be a scam.

Surely it is photoshopped.

That bloke couldn't stand upright with it stuck up his @rse like that.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

bit of a belly on her isn't there?

geez you guys are so un-fussy


----------

